

Industry People Are Whispering That Systrom Blew It Selling Instagram For $1Bn - denzil_correa
http://www.businessinsider.in/Industry-People-Are-Whispering-That-Kevin-Systrom-Blew-It-Selling-Instagram-For-1-Billion/articleshow/25806384.cms#ixzz2l11i2uMF

======
tantalor
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Outcome_bias](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Outcome_bias)

